

excellent rant on the dumbing down of data access and UIs - willvarfar
http://pythonsweetness.tumblr.com/post/63867353935/data-rant

======
felipeerias
The author seems to be forgetting two related things. The first one is that
the number of users of computers has increased by orders of magnitude in the
past couple of decades. He looks back longingly at people doing complex stuff
on Access back in the day, yet I would not be surprised if there were as many
of those cases today, probably even more. Simply, their number now seems
relatively much smaller. Computing is now a tool for everybody, not just for
Western office men.

Which brings us to the second issue: for most people, computing is just a tool
to solve problems that they encounter in real life. These problems have
nothing to do with computing in the first place so, understandably, people
tend to prefer solutions that allow them to focus on their actual problem
rather than on the developer's own problems.

------
nekopa
I don't know, if you're opposed to the ideas presented here, play dwarf
fortress.

